# cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread 9055744, from thread 9055744] (1: Operation not permitted)



## s5e (Mar 2, 2019)

Is this something I need to worry about?


```
JACK compiled with System V SHM support.
process already runs at sufficient realtime priority 1 (<=10)
loading driver ..
oss_driver: /dev/dsp2 : 0x10/2/48000 (4096)
oss_driver: indevbuf 4096 B, outdevbuf 4096 B
oss_driver: not using barrier mode, (single thread)
cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread 9055744, from thread 9055744] (1: Operation not permitted)
```

I have no realtime group, do I need it? I have jackd_user defined to my username in /etc/rc.conf.


```
awk -F":" '{print $1}' /etc/group
# $FreeBSD
#
wheel
daemon
kmem
sys
tty
operator
mail
bin
news
man
games
ftp
staff
sshd
smmsp
mailnull
guest
video
bind
unbound
proxy
authpf
_pflogd
_dhcp
uucp
dialer
network
audit
www
ntpd
_ypldap
hast
nogroup
nobody
_tss
messagebus
avahi
polkitd
cups
colord
```


----------

